# Ibanez SR505



## Sheridan (Jul 30, 2011)

What do y'all think about it? I'm looking for something with decent tone for a metalcore band. Also, what are good string sizes for a tuning that could go as low as drop G?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 30, 2011)

well man,i never tried that bass....but i think is not good for low G,you shoulb buy a btb, with 35" scale.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 30, 2011)

Agreed with tdo.

If you want to go that low you'll need a longer scale for better tension. Really it's no different to a 7-string guitar being better with a 27" scale to keep the B defined.

For a low G you're gonna need some serious length. The 505 is a 34" scale, which probably won't cut it unless you use truly enormous strings.

I have played an SR505 as it happens and it was fan-bleeding-tastic. One of the best basses I've ever played, no word of a lie. I stayed in B though, didn't go way down.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the SR605 and it's a sweet bass! Basically pretty similar to the SR505. I don't know why people are saying you have to have 35" over 34". I mean it's not really a huge difference in length. It's like saying you can have a 28" 8 string guitar, but 27" is no good...when it's plenty good. I mean if you really want to get critical you should be saying you need a 37"+ for going down that low. 

Honestly, if you put the right strings on it you will be fine for going down to Drop G. Look into a Circle K set. A 135 is plenty decent for B or Bb on a 34" and I have gotten away with doing drop Ab/G# although it's a bit floppy. I am probably going to look into something like a .152 or larger for going down that low. If you want to go all the way down to like F standard I would recommend a .190 for 34" scale. A friend of my has a 35" scale schecter with a .182 for F and it's more than good for that tuning.


----------



## Viaticus (Jul 30, 2011)

The SR505 is an amazing bass for tone and bass frequencies in studio. If you would like check out this track I used a SR505 for this mix. It is the tuning of drop c as the top string. its nice and tight so that it has a bit more bass presence

&#x202a;Antagony EVH 5150 III - Metal&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 2, 2011)

Krucifixtion said:


> I have the SR605 and it's a sweet bass! Basically pretty similar to the SR505. I don't know why people are saying you have to have 35" over 34". I mean it's not really a huge difference in length. It's like saying you can have a 28" 8 string guitar, but 27" is no good...when it's plenty good. I mean if you really want to get critical you should be saying you need a 37"+ for going down that low.



What he said. A longer scale can help when using thinner strings. I play a 34" scale bass. I would use .150 to .155 for low G.
The SR505 has some bang for the buck though. It sounds good and it's very comfortable.
And just in case you start eyeing the SR506, the SR506 has a different bridge from the SR500 and SR505, and it's a very shitty bridge. I'd get an SR506 if it wasn't for the piece of shit bridge.


----------

